# How to transfer iPod files to iPod/Computer/iTunes (Windows/Mac)



## farutire245 (Jul 8, 2010)

*Do you want to backup your iPod files to your local computer?
Do you want to transfer your files from your old iPod to your new one?
Do you want to transfer your iPod files to your new iTunes?
Do you want to transfer local files to iPod without iTunes? *

This article is quoted from Wikihow and it shows us how to transfer iPod files to iPod/Computer/iTunes for both Windows and Mac uses.

*Part 1: How to transfer iPod files to iPod/Computer/iTunes for Windows User*

Step 0: Free download *iPod to iPod/Computer/iTunes Transfer  * install and run it. Please make sure that your iTunes is closed when you use the software.

Step 1: Connect your iPod/iPhone to your computer via USB cable. After done, the iPod/iPhone icon and its library and playlists will appear in the Device list. Open the library/playlist that you want to add files into.

Method 1: *Transfer iPod to iPod or Transfer local files to iPod*










Click the Add files button, and choose the Add Files to List option that the button shows, and then locate the required files to your iPod/iPhone. 
*Tip:*
A: If you want to add a folder containing all files you want, please click the Add files drop-down button, and choose the Add Folder to List option, and then locate the folder to your iPod/iPhone. 
B: When the software is started, it will modify the automatic synchronization of music/video to manual synchronization between iPod and iTunes.

Method 2: *Transfer iPod to Local Computer*










Click the *Backup to local* button to start exporting files.

Method 3: *Transfer iPod to iTunes*










Click the *Add to iTunes* button to start exporting files.

*Part 2: How to transfer iPod files to iPod/Computer/iTunes for Mac User*

Step 0: Free download *iPod to Mac Transfer  *, install and run it.
All information about your iPod, such as type, capacity, version, serial number, and format, will be shown on the main interface.
*Tip:* All functions for iPod are applicable to iPhone, iPhone 3G, iPhone 3GS as well except for the photo management.










*Step 1: Transfer movies to iPod*
Open the library/playlist that you want to transfer. 
Click the "Add files to iPod" or "Add Folder to iPod" button.










*Step 2: Locate the required audio files on the pop-up dialogbox and click "Open" button to import selected files to your iPod. *










*Step 3: Edit iPod Playlist*
To those who want to create their own personalized iPod Playlist, you can try this function. 
Choose the "File -> Playlist" option to create a new list , and then choose the "New Playlist" option from the submenu. 
Drag & drop to import or export files need and drag it to the local, or you can choose the file from the local and drag it to the iPod.

More iPod Tools:
1: *DVD to iPod Converter for Mac*---Rip DVD to iPod on Mac.
2: *DVD to iPod for Windows*---Put any dvd on your iPod.
3: *iPod Video Converter*---Convert avi/wmv/3gp/flv/mpg/mpeg/mov to iPod Video.
4: *iPod Video Converter for Mac*---Put any Video on your iPod on Mac.


----------

